# Taming birds outside the cage?



## StarWingSky (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay, so I have two pet birds. One is a lutino parakeet called Neo. Neo eats from my hand, lets me pet her once in a while, and never seems very frightened about me at all. Then when I let her outside, she just goes crazy and flies around everywhere. When I try and get her back in the cage, well, it doesn't help at all. I end up having to let my mom grab Neo and put her back in the cage. Any tips on humanely getting my birds back in their cage and taming them outside the cage? That would be really helpful~


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

To make the out of cage time less stressful for all involved, it would have been better if your budgies were finger tamed. It would be good if you continued to train them so that they could at least master the step up command in order to facilitate getting them out and placing them back on the cage.
By having a play area set up for them, that would also give a better focus and help them to realize that's their landing spot after flying around the room.

By setting your budgies on a scheduled daily routine, they will also realize when it's time for them to go back to the cage and this will be facilitated if you use positive reinforcement techniques that reward good behaviour: http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html
In case you don't know, even for untamed budgies some will automatically step onto a perch when it's offered to them and it's possible to carefully lead them back to the cage with this method.

Good luck!


----------



## StarWingSky (Feb 6, 2016)

I've tried setting a playpen-like item (a plastic table with toys and food), but it obviously didn't work very well. Is there a specific type I should get? :001_huh:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Grace

You don't indicate how long you've had these two budgies -- when did you get them?

I see you joined the forum in February. 
Have you taken the time to read all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum?

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

We want to encourage our members to use our many resources available throughout the forum. Doing so will help you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimum health and well-being.

Taming and Bonding with budgies is all about helping them learn to trust you. This takes time and patience. You can't rush it and you need to work at your budgies' pace. Getting impatient, frustrated and grabbing at your budgie(s) breaks their trust in you.

Please carefully read all the information in the following links:

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarWingSky (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh, well I haven't been on here for a while, apparently. I'll be sure to check those out. ^u^


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How long have you had the budgies you are trying to teach to go back in their cage after out-of-cage time?*


----------



## StarWingSky (Feb 6, 2016)

I've had one for 2-3 years, and another for 6 months


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for your response. *


----------

